# Expat spouse



## NWhite

Hi all,

I'm a Sydney based journalist writing a story on couples who have one expat partner.

I'm looking at the stress and tribulations that can be associated with one partner relocating to a different country, and the strain this can place on the relationship.

If anyone has relocated to Australia to be with their partner, or has a partner who relocated here, and you're interested in sharing your story, i'd love to hear from you.


----------



## marindaso22

I really look forward to reading your stories about expat partners. I've never been to Australia. But I do have an expat husband. He is from Slovenia and I am from Hong Kong. There are far too many to talk when people come from different countries, with different cultures, languages, life styles, sense of values...


----------

